# Veilside GTR



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Dont suppose anyone has the picture of the original Veilside GTR... the one with flip paint that was in Max Power all those years ago... 890hp I think....

never seen it since.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey

i know only this veilside r34 gtr:










this one have 1300bhp and i think it's the fastest skyline on the planet. ;-)

the car is located 20minutes ago.

cheers


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

whats that on the back of it a air brake!:chuckle:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Notice the lack of windscreen wipers. When Yokomaku was doing his top speed record on a small NZ road in this car, it was raining apparently... But he explained wipers are useless at that speed anyways :chuckle: 

Nutter!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I know how he feels and it was sunny.
FOOOOOOOK that

Mick


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

The car you're thinking of wasn't Veilside. I know the one you mean, think it was made by Maxspeed or something, it was a widebody R32.

Was in the Beasts from the East video.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

canman said:


> The car you're thinking of wasn't Veilside. I know the one you mean, think it was made by Maxspeed or something, it was a widebody R32.
> 
> Was in the Beasts from the East video.


The wide body 32 in that vid is M`s Factory.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

He might be looking for a photos of the GBH R33 GTR

Here is the car that put VeilSide on the map,their 1st R32










@ Miguel,words cant describe Yokomaku san - a true living legend. If only everyone in the scene was as pleasant as him


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



joker69 said:


> hey
> 
> i know only this veilside r34 gtr:
> 
> ...



it had that power with a different engine but not the one thats innit now, hirano sold the car excluding the good engine!!

runs 2835 turbos now with minor mod, think its around 600bhp now.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



Newera said:


> Notice the lack of windscreen wipers. When Yokomaku was doing his top speed record on a small NZ road in this car, it was raining apparently... But he explained wipers are useless at that speed anyways :chuckle:
> 
> Nutter!



he wasnt driving!!!
dai from option was, he drove every car at the option speed trials, he's the craziest man alive


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Z racing has it and it has 800bhp.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Funnily enough, to make way for our first baby I had to sort out 
and throw 20yrs worth of car magazines last night:bawling: :bawling: . 
Of course I have kept quite a few of my favourites.  

I almost feel ashamed to say :nervous: :nervous: , but that copy of 
M*x P**er was one of them and I actually have it to hand:


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

How it looks these days:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

BINGO!!! thanks matey... much appreciated.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I thought you said it had flip paint !


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

God that looks bad.


----------

